# stix primer fail



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

My process 
clean , either with denatured or krud cutter
sand ro 90 festool grant and mirka sanding blocks .
dust
prime with stix.
sand 
top coat in this case 1930 Kelly moore 
hybrid waterboure . 

substrate red oak 
check this 
totally bleed through. .
fixed the problem with an oil based 
product. . but what gives .? 
anybody have this problem with stix?
over night dry time prior to first coat on backs of doors ...
I love this product never seen it happen .
done maybe 5 sets of cabs with this product.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

stix is a bonding primer not stain/tannin blocking. That is not a product failure as stix did what it was intended to do bond. It is a choice of product failure. I just realized that sounded rude when I re-read it not intended to be mean sorry.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have not found a WB that can consistently block that. Interestingly, we did have a job where that would bleed through the WB primer repeatedly but not the WB topcoats.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't use water based stain blockers ever. Very rarely will I use a water based bonding primer either. Why risk the waste of time and material when there are alkyds that I know will work every time.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

I just founded it weird . I have used it , with no problems before . I like just going water based . I hate carrying all the extra stuff . gallons of mineral spirits switching out . I went with a kel cote oil from Kelly Moore . First pass with the hlvp you could see it blocking it .. I was so happy to finally do some cabs . 
Been drywall repair crazy here . I guess going back to cover stain or bins . 
from now on .. 
peace Merry Christmas


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

That's what they all say..."but I never had this problem before". Then when the product doesn't do what it is not supposed to do, the painter has a problem and calls it a failure. Its called Russian paint roulette.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

You may have had luck before on cabs where the existing varnish was acting as stain blocker.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

I've yet to use the Stix primer, but I've heard good things about it here. I'm determined to break away from the solvent based products in the coming year, both primer and finish. My question is, is the Stix primer comparable to the UMA and the Zinnser 1-2-3 from the standpoint of bonding to old alkyd or lacquer based finishes?
And, what water borne primers are best for new wood/MDF surfaces. I'm speaking of interior applications here.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I have never used Stix primer any cabinets we do we prep like you and use a bonding primer then an oil based primer then finish coats. I know it is an extra step but we have nevr had bleed thru or failure. We do have a cabinet repaint next month and thinking about using Stix if I can find it.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I had the same problem after going a good sanding job on some cherry cabinets. Since then I've stopped using it on things that can bleed. I've gone back go using BIN for anything that can bleed. Now I have used the new BIN ADVANCED WB primer and am looking forward to using it again, so that will probably be my choice on the next spray cabinet job. However they have a recall right now as the product viscosity was changing as it sat in the can too long or something weird like that. The rep said the product was still fine just harder to work with. They are coming out with a new batch. Also the smart prime was recalled for a similar issue, was really hard to get the solids mixed up in it, had to shake it and stir it and shake it some more. I think they've since fixed that, but my store was out of it the other day.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I actually sealed some cabinet doors with SealCoat and then a WB primer and still had some bleed on oak. Crazy.

Some may wonder why fight it? Well I have committed myself to finding the greenest products I can that will do the job well. I consider myself a conservationist, not an environmentalist, but my motivation is employee and my long term health.. The less we expose ourselves to, the better.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Anybody try wb and the bleed additive by xim?


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

BM 046 is sold as a stain blocking WB primer. They say the longer you let it dry the better the stain blocking.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> BM 046 is sold as a stain blocking WB primer. They say the longer you let it dry the better the stain blocking.


Just used it for a water stain on a drywall window sill. Blocked it out. I was surprised.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

DeanV said:


> I actually sealed some cabinet doors with SealCoat and then a WB primer and still had some bleed on oak. Crazy. Some may wonder why fight it? Well I have committed myself to finding the greenest products I can that will do the job well. I consider myself a conservationist, not an environmentalist, but my motivation is employee and my long term health.. The less we expose ourselves to, the better.


That is weird that the seal coat didn't do the trick. Very strange.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

DeanV said:


> I actually sealed some cabinet doors with SealCoat and then a WB primer and still had some bleed on oak. Crazy. Some may wonder why fight it? Well I have committed myself to finding the greenest products I can that will do the job well. I consider myself a conservationist, not an environmentalist, but my motivation is employee and my long term health.. The less we expose ourselves to, the better.


That is odd. I'll get that every blue moon and so far my best two guesses are too light on the SC or I sanded just a hair too far between coats.


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

What about a go to water base top coat? Aura semi doesn't cover,SW Super Paint Semi Gloss is more like satin cake mix,etc etc...I don't what to go with anymore.Advance,or latex impervo?


----------

